# Plastic "H" channel



## katyle (Sep 8, 2009)

Does anyone know where I could find a clear channel that I could use to hold to pieces of glass together? I would love to find one but have not had any luck finding anything that will fit 1/8" glass. The link is exactly what I want except with a 1/8" gap. Any help is greatly appreciated.
Kyle
Clear Two-Way Channel Joiner | U.S. Plastic Corp.


----------



## LookinRound (May 1, 2011)

H-Profile Extruded Acrylic Bar: TAP Plastics

I am unsure of what you are using it for, though I have just found out that you can't really seal/glue acrylic to glass. With that said, you may not be looking to do that, and I think this product matches what you are looking for.


----------



## tgregoire (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks a lot for posting this site! You just gave me an amazing idea on making door systems for my twin 40 verts. Thanks again!


----------



## LookinRound (May 1, 2011)

tgregoire said:


> Thanks a lot for posting this site! You just gave me an amazing idea on making door systems for my twin 40 verts. Thanks again!


They have a section with hinges as well.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

I have also ordered from this place with good luck.

aquarium, fish tank, door, replacement hinge, clear and black.


----------

